# 585 virtual top tube length?



## randomguy (Nov 8, 2004)

Boy, information is really hard to come by on this model. I am interested in buying one, and I normally take a 56cm top tube from other manufacturers, but this seems to put me in the "large" size for the 585. Call me skeptical, but I just find it hard to imagine that that wouldn't be smack-dab in the statistical middle range from every manufacturer. I am guessing that a virtual top tube length was never measured, and info out there on this?


----------



## Bixe (Jan 28, 2004)

*Look 585 Sizing*

The 585 is produced in only five sizes, eliminating the XXL and certainly not including the number of sizes available for the 481SL.

Calling my size an 'XL' doesn't seem quite right either, but that's what I'll be building up over Thanksgiving....

This is from the Look International site....










*585
2005*



<TABLE style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse; mso-border-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-padding-alt: 0cm 0cm 0cm 0cm" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=1><TBODY><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; BACKGROUND: black; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 54.7pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt" vAlign=bottom width=73><?XML:NAMESPACE PREFIX = O /><O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; BACKGROUND: black; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 35.2pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=47>Axe-axe réel<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; BACKGROUND: black; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 37.95pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=51>Axe-axe virtual<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; BACKGROUND: black; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 1cm; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=38>Axe-high<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; BACKGROUND: black; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 21.25pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=28>* <O></O>*​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; BACKGROUND: black; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 150.35pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=200 colSpan=7><O></O>

</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; BACKGROUND: black; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 22.05pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=29>* <O></O>*​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; BACKGROUND: black; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 19.6pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=26>* <O></O>*​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; BACKGROUND: black; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 24.7pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=33>* <O></O>*​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; BACKGROUND: black; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 1cm; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=38>* <O></O>*​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; BACKGROUND: black; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 23.8pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=32>* <O></O>*​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; BACKGROUND: black; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 15.8pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=21>* <O></O>*​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; BACKGROUND: black; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 27.85pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" width=37 rowSpan=2>Standover<O></O>​</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; BACKGROUND: black; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 54.7pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=73>H<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; BACKGROUND: black; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 35.2pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=47>A2<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; BACKGROUND: black; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 37.95pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=51>A1<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; BACKGROUND: black; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 1cm; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=38>A <O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; BACKGROUND: black; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 21.25pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=28>Accomp<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; BACKGROUND: black; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 22.6pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=200>Slop<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; BACKGROUND: black; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 20.35pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=27>B<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; BACKGROUND: black; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 20.35pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=27>C<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; BACKGROUND: black; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 1cm; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=38>D<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; BACKGROUND: black; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 20.35pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=27>E<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; BACKGROUND: black; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 18pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=24>F<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; BACKGROUND: black; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 20.35pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=27>G<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; BACKGROUND: black; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 22.05pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=29>HAV<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; BACKGROUND: black; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 19.6pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=26>I<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; BACKGROUND: black; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 24.7pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=33>J<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; BACKGROUND: black; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 1cm; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=38>K<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; BACKGROUND: black; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 23.8pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=32>KO<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; BACKGROUND: black; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 15.8pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=21>L<O></O>​</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; BACKGROUND: black; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 54.7pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=73>XS<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 35.2pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=47>440<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 37.95pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=51>490<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 1cm; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=38>466<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 21.25pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=28>26<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 22.6pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=200>50<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 20.35pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=27>520<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 20.35pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=27>573<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 1cm; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=38>67,6<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 20.35pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=27>131<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 18pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=24>43<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 20.35pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=27>405<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 22.05pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=29>70<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 19.6pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=26>71,5<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 24.7pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=33>74,5<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 1cm; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=38>105<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 23.8pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=32>74<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 15.8pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=21>368<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 27.85pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=37>717<O></O>​</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; BACKGROUND: black; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 54.7pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=73>S<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 35.2pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=47>450<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 37.95pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=51>510<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 1cm; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=38>476<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 21.25pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=28>26<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 22.6pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=200>60<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 20.35pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=27>530<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 20.35pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=27>580<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 1cm; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=38>64,4<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 20.35pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=27>136<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 18pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=24>43<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 20.35pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=27>405<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 22.05pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=29>70<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 19.6pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=26>72<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 24.7pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=33>74,5<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 1cm; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=38>125<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 23.8pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=32>91<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 15.8pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=21>368<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 27.85pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=37>731<O></O>​</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; BACKGROUND: black; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 54.7pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=73>M<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 35.2pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=47>495<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 37.95pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=51>530<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 1cm; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=38>521<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 21.25pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=28>26<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 22.6pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=200>35<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 20.35pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=27>545<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 20.35pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=27>580<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 1cm; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=38>58,2<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 20.35pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=27>148<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 18pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=24>43<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 20.35pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=27>405<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 22.05pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=29>70<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 19.6pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=26>73<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 24.7pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=33>73,75<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 1cm; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=38>148<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 23.8pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=32>114<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 15.8pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=21>368<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 27.85pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=37>764<O></O>​</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; BACKGROUND: black; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 54.7pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=73>L<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 35.2pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=47>505<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 37.95pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=51>550<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 1cm; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=38>531<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 21.25pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=28>26<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 22.6pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=200>45<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 20.35pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=27>560<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 20.35pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=27>595<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 1cm; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=38>58,2<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 20.35pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=27>154<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 18pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=24>43<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 20.35pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=27>405<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 22.05pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=29>70<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 19.6pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=26>73<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 24.7pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=33>73,75<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 1cm; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=38>156<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 23.8pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=32>122<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 15.8pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=21>368<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 27.85pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=37>773<O></O>​</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; BACKGROUND: black; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 54.7pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=73>XL<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 35.2pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=47>570<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 37.95pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=51>570<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 1cm; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=38>596<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 21.25pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=28>26<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 22.6pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=200>0<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 20.35pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=27>575<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 20.35pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=27>603<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 1cm; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=38>58,2<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 20.35pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=27>167<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 18pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=24>43<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 20.35pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=27>405<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 22.05pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=29>70<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 19.6pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=26>73<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 24.7pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=33>73<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 1cm; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=38>175<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 23.8pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=32>141<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 15.8pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=21>368<O></O>​</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 0cm; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0cm; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0cm; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; WIDTH: 27.85pt; PADDING-TOP: 0cm; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid windowtext .5pt; mso-border-top-alt: solid windowtext .5pt" vAlign=bottom width=37>812<O></O>​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Bixe said:


> The 585 is produced in only five sizes, eliminating the XXL and certainly not including the number of sizes available for the 481SL.
> 
> Calling my size an 'XL' doesn't seem quite right either, but that's what I'll be building up over Thanksgiving....
> 
> ...




A1 is the virtual seat tube. The top tube B intersects A1. One could assume that B is the virtual top tube and not the actual.... Of course, if I was going to spend $3000 on a frame, I'd get a second opinion  

My LOOK AL384 was compact and the TT measurement was virtual...


----------

